# New Creature from Moebius



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

There's a preview of the new Creature up on Moebius's FB page...

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/...31053905.32574.152580141448964&type=1&theater


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

It made me place my pre-order


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

.. too bad the much more iconic white bathing suit clad Julie Adams is not what was chosen. This is kind of like having the Bride of Frankenstein wearing a pants suit.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Loooks like they haven't changed the sculpt from when we saw the last photos. 

The female looks nice but like before.......I can't say I'm impressed by the shoulder and upper arm area of the creature.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Saw it on Facebook first thing this morning. Another winner for Moebius! I am sure some will always find faults with anything someone else makes, but I for one am thrilled that Frank is producing these kits and making them available to us!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> .. too bad the much more iconic white bathing suit clad Julie Adams is not what was chosen. This is kind of like having the Bride of Frankenstein wearing a pants suit.


But that's the outfit she's wearing when he drags her off at the end of the movie. This is screen accurate and I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

IMPRESSIVE, and I'm not a very big Creech fan.


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

Wasn't there talk of extra arms with the kit to have the Creature with outstretched arms?


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

I think the scrubbed the extra arms, at least for now


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

If your a Creature fan, ya gotta love this kit. Wonderful, thanks Frank!!


----------



## kreaturekid (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey guys, glad you like him! Yes I chose to do her in the clothing rather then the swimming suit because it is screen accurate. The only time he is carrying her in the swimming suit is in the publicity photos. They used a creature suit that was specifically made for the publicity photos thats much different then the screen used suit. This kit is as close to the original screen used suit that Ben Chapman wore as you can get, zippers and snaps were sculpted in there also. 

Also the fitting of the arms is that way because there were supposed to be 2 sets of arms, One being up in the air. Making it very difficult to make the body work and look right with both arms. Im sure the fitting will be fixed once it gets produced sense the other set of arms were tossed. Personally i prefer the arms in the air :] but im glad you guys like it! this is my dream job sculpting this. and hopefully you guys will love it once its released. Adam Dougherty. The KreatureKid


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Adam - Wonderful job - Again. I have no doubt that it will be well received. Maybe the other set of arms will be made for after market, etc. I remember a few years ago talking with you about doing this for Moebius at WonderFest. 

Looking forward to your next project.

Gerry-Lynn and Sherry.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful job, Adam!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great work - best rendition of the Creature in styrene to date!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

I'm not a "Creech" fan, but that really is the nicest rendition I've ever seen. And that's styrene? Hard to believe...

Build-up & painting on that display really sell the piece. That Yasutoshi's work or one of the "big guns"?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

You should see the close-up of the head Frank just posted on the Moebius Facebook page!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That is an outstanding paint job show in the head shot.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Adam, im doing a swimming creature sculpted by Yagher at the moment.. and the upper half of the suite is different??... so is there a difference in the land and water suites??..


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kreaturekid said:


> Hey guys, glad you like him!


Beautiful work. I want one.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Ian,

The "Land Creature" was played by Ben Chapman. He was a larger man than Ricou Browning who played the Creature in the swimming shots. An extra row of scales on the chest area was added for Chapman's height difference.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The suit used for the famous publicity shots may also be a different suit than the actual swimming and land suits worn by Browing and Chapman


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

flyingfrets said:


> I'm not a "Creech" fan, but that really is the nicest rendition I've ever seen. And that's styrene? Hard to believe...
> 
> Build-up & painting on that display really sell the piece. That Yasutoshi's work or one of the "big guns"?


I'm pretty sure that's a resin copy of the original sculpt. I'd guess that the tooling is not yet ready to pump out test shots (assuming that the tooling has even been started). However, if you've seen the photos of the Bride test shot, you know that the latest generation of styrene kits has gotten pretty darn good at holding fine detail.

Also, the paint job is by David Fisher. So, yeah, one of the "big guns".


----------



## cribb (Jan 29, 1999)

Looking forward to this one!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

derric1968 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's a resin copy of the original sculpt. I'd guess that the tooling is not yet ready to pump out test shots (assuming that the tooling has even been started). However, if you've seen the photos of the Bride test shot, you know that the latest generation of styrene kits has gotten pretty darn good at holding fine detail.
> 
> Also, the paint job is by David Fisher. So, yeah, one of the "big guns".



I hope the tooling hasn't been done yet as I personally think the sculpt needs looking at and should be redone. Doubt it will be though.

The Bride and Lugosi's Dracula look superb sculpts and I hate to come on here criticizing new styrene figure kits but I can't help it in this case.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I had the opportunity to see this build-up in person at Monsterpalooza today. Adam Dougherty's sculpt is as good as it gets, and David Fisher's paint work just knocks it out of the park! Before today I was undecided about adding this kit to my stash; now I consider it a "must have" and can't wait to get my hands on one.

I also had the opportunity to meet and speak with Adam. During our conversation he told me the arms on this particular build-up aren't quite attached properly, and on closer inspection I did notice a slight gap where the arms meet the torso. Being the genius that I am I didn't think to ask if this was a design flaw or merely an oversight on this particular build, but he did say the arms will fit properly on the actual kits. Regarding the pattern on her top, I asked Adam if Moebius was thinking of including a decal with the kit. He said he didn't know, but quickly added, "I don't know _how_ he [David Fisher] did that!"

BTW, last I heard (or rather read) this kit is scheduled to be released in early September, so I doubt any resculpting will be done at this stage.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> I had the opportunity to see this build-up in person at Monsterpalooza today. Adam Dougherty's sculpt is as good as it gets, and David Fisher's paint work just knocks it out of the park! Before today I was undecided about adding this kit to my stash; now I consider it a "must have" and can't wait to get my hands on one.
> 
> I also had the opportunity to meet and speak with Adam. During our conversation he told me the arms on this particular build-up aren't quite attached properly, and on closer inspection I did notice a slight gap where the arms meet the torso. Being the genius that I am I didn't think to ask if this was a design flaw or merely an oversight on this particular build, but he did say the arms will fit properly on the actual kits.
> 
> BTW, last I heard (or rather read) this kit is scheduled to be released in early September.




I can see one of the arms isn't attached properly.........but I still don't think they look right even allowing for that.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> I can see one of the arms isn't attached properly.........but I still don't think they look right even allowing for that.


I think it's the shoulders; more specifically, the position of the "plates" on top of the shoulders just above the deltoids. As has been stated, Adam was instructed to sculpt the figure so that it could accomodate two different sets of arms--one set as seen in the photos, the other set raised. This idea was discarded at some point, but Adam was not given the opportunity to refine the sculpt. With the arms lowered, those shoulder plates should be slightly lower as well, covering the deltoids a bit more. It's still noticeable in person, but not quite as much as in the photos. Also, though I can't say for certain, it might be more noticeable on this particular build-up because of the arms not being attached properly; they might simply be attached too low at the shoulder. Without knowing every little detail about the development of this kit and about this build-up specifically, it's difficult to determine.

As I stated above, before today I was undecided about this kit and, frankly, this issue was one of the reasons. After seeing it in person I decided I liked it enough to get one, but I clearly can't make that decision for anyone else.


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

I have to say that I think the shoulder/arm issue looks very easily correctable for a model builder. What I see looks like some pretty elementary cutting, shimming and build up.

We've all seen figures with bad proportions and bad face sculpts that are extremely difficult to fix. In those cases, you almost have to redo the art which is tough work.

With the Creature, I'm looking at fairly basic stuff to slightly reshape and move the existing parts. This is small potatoes for anybody with a little bit of modeling under their belt.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> I think it's the shoulders; more specifically, the position of the "plates" on top of the shoulders just above the deltoids. As has been stated, Adam was instructed to sculpt the figure so that it could accomodate two different sets of arms--one set as seen in the photos, the other set raised. This idea was discarded at some point, but Adam was not given the opportunity to refine the sculpt. With the arms lowered, those shoulder plates should be slightly lower as well, covering the deltoids a bit more. It's still noticeable in person, but not quite as much as in the photos. Also, though I can't say for certain, it might be more noticeable on this particular build-up because of the arms not being attached properly; they might simply be attached too low at the shoulder. Without knowing every little detail about the development of this kit and about this build-up specifically, it's difficult to determine.
> 
> As I stated above, before today I was undecided about this kit and, frankly, this issue was one of the reasons. After seeing it in person I decided I liked it enough to get one, but I clearly can't make that decision for anyone else.





I think the shoulders are definitely part of the problem as they're too narrow (and possibly should cover the deltoid area more like you say) but I think it's definitely the arms too. 

They're too rounded at the top in the deltoid area (I was trying to think of the area in question so thanks for pointing out the correct word) too lifeless and vacum cleaner pipe looking 

Some people didn't like the pose of the Green Goblin and Spiderman......but looking at those kits built up in front of me now in my spare room....the poses might not be to everyone's taste (I quite like them myself) but the actual body shape on them is very good and they look natural. 
This though to me just looks wrong. The face is pretty good as I said and the woman and possibly the hands of the creature....but the more I look at the photos I'm not sure I like the legs either as well as the upper arms and shoulders. The legs look slightly bandy to me with possibly overlong thighs. 

With some of the recent releases like Lugosi's Dracula and the Bride and Franky......this looks like a step backwards to me.

It's most probably too late but I think they should go back and redo it.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

zike said:


> I have to say that I think the shoulder/arm issue looks very easily correctable for a model builder. What I see looks like some pretty elementary cutting, shimming and build up.
> 
> We've all seen figures with bad proportions and bad face sculpts that are extremely difficult to fix. In those cases, you almost have to redo the art which is tough work.
> 
> With the Creature, I'm looking at fairly basic stuff to slightly reshape and move the existing parts. This is small potatoes for anybody with a little bit of modeling under their belt.






First of all you shouldn't have to do that with a new figure kit in 2012, secondly some of us like things as good as possible straight from the box. I like to get 2 kits of the same subject sometimes...build and paint one kit up and leave the other unbuilt and unpainted so I can admire the whole thing untouched. 

And thirdly..some people aren't so good at altering kits anyway. There's nothing like having a kit you can build straight from the box without fussing about having to correct it. 

Kits take long enough to build and paint as it is and if you make a lot of them it gets very time consuming to have to alter things constantly.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Considering Moebius makes kits for more than one person to buy and build and since the response to the sculpt has been almost ALL positive, I don't think they will be losing sleep over the shoulders being slightly off. To my eye, comparing the kit to filming costume, it seems to be dead on. No matter the model, I always do some altering for myself, even in 2012! :thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

The kit looks great to me just as it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I think I would like the Creature with his arms raised up too,he just looks more menacing that way. Like in the old publicity shots. Great sculpt. A must have,arms empty or full.:thumbsup:


----------

